
Behold Dune: An Exclusive Look at Timothée Chalamet, Zendaya, Oscar Isaac - daddylonglegs
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2020/04/behold-dune-an-exclusive-look-at-timothee-chalamet-zendaya-oscar-isaac
======
tantalor
> story about a planet being mined to death

Is that true? Was Arrakis or the sandworm threatened by mining?

I always thought the mining was harmless to the planet's ecosystem.

~~~
flyingfences
I guess it depends on framing. (Spoilers ahead for anybody who hasn't read the
book yet.) The mining did not have a direct impact upon the environment. But,
the mining of course depended upon the presence of the spice melange and of
the sandworm makers. This "natural" process which produced the spice was
consuming and trapping the lion's share of the water on Arrakis, keeping the
planet in an otherwise "dead" state. The terraforming of Arrakis into a more
habitable planet would decimate the spice production - and thereby the spice
harvest - and so had no support or interest from anybody except the Fremen.
So, while it's not exactly accurate to say that the planet was being mined to
death, it would be accurate to say that the planet was being kept in a dead
state by mining interests, which is essentially the same thing in principle.

~~~
daddylonglegs
Was there something about the sandworms having been deliberately introduced
for spice production? The desertification being collateral damage. I think
this might come in a later book.

But yes, the planet was maintained as a desert against the wishes of the
inhabitants.

~~~
tantalor
But the Fremen were partly responsible because they hoarded vast amounts of
water underground, contributing to desertification.

~~~
Libeste
It's not explained until the third book, but hoarding the water was keeping it
away from the things that are turning the planet into a desert.

------
daveslash
I've long refused to see the movie (1984) until I read the book. The book is
on that long _" someday I'll get to it"_ list. Guess I'll start it this
weekend... _finally_ after decades of lying to myself that I'll _" get around
to it someday,...soon"_ ~ "soon" is finally here!

~~~
termy
lucky you!

------
noisy_boy
I just hope the soundtrack is as epic as the plot deserves. I keep thinking of
the soundtrack of Laurence of Arabia; the film wouldn't be same without it
being so grand.

~~~
jbn
it's going to be tough to top the original soundtrack by Toto... see
[https://www.amazon.com/Dune-Original-Soundtrack-Recording-
To...](https://www.amazon.com/Dune-Original-Soundtrack-Recording-
Toto/dp/B000006YDD/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=dune+toto&qid=1586880209&sr=8-1)

~~~
noisy_boy
Agreed. I find it unfortunate that nowadays, a solid soundtrack that gels with
the narrative or rather, uplifts the story, is getting increasingly rare.

------
bmn__
> “why can’t Kynes be a woman? Why shouldn’t Kynes be a woman?”

⁇

